# pagesender, automator et ical



## pascalpes (20 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,
tout nouveau inscrit,je n'ai pas regardé sur les anciens forums mais je cherche a envoyer des calendriers ical par  fax avec automator et pagesender ?
et je veux faire la meme chose avec mail...
quelqu'un a t il des procéssus déja mis en place qui fonctionnent?
merci d'avance


----------

